# I want lowcarb recipes



## valerie (Jan 5, 2004)

I am trying to learn about family friendly recipes, and snacks which contain low or no carbohydrates.  I have a general idea of the foods, but I want to explore some good recipes to use the foods in.   :roll:


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 5, 2004)

Hi Valerie,

Welcome to Discuss Cooking.  I went into Google and typed in "low carb recipes" and hit enter - several things popped up.  Here's a couple of the sites that did.

Low Carb Recipes

More Low Carb Recipes

I hope this gets you started.  Come back and visit soon.


----------



## valerie (Jan 6, 2004)

*low-carb recipes info--THANKS*

 Thank you so much!! This is amazing!!  I had heard of google, but had never used it, and forgot about it!!  Now I am hooked up to the world I have so many questions about!!  You really helped me, and I owe you one!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 6, 2004)

My house needs painting......no, really......     8)


----------



## starrleicht (Jun 8, 2004)

Yuppers, google is the best!  Here's a couple more low-carb recipe links for you:

http://www.fitnessandfreebies.com/lc/index.html

http://www.fitnessandfreebies.com/lowcarb/recipelist.html


----------



## PA Baker (Sep 23, 2004)

Hi all
Here are some more pages w/ recipies:
http://home.comcast.net/~flagirl1217/ 

http://www.hippodamia.com/sbd/default.aspx 

http://pub46.ezboard.com/brecipeexchange11667 

http://www.sobecookbook.com/ 

http://www.mizfrogspad.com/south_beach_diet.htm 

http://www.geocities.com/wendifromtexas/


----------

